# Modbus über DSA in DgLux



## philipp00 (5 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich möchte ein paar Modbusregister über DSA in meine DGlux Visualisierung integrieren, leider noch ohne Erfolg oder nur mit Teilerfolge.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob das was ich eingetragen habe stimmt. (Adresse 108, Int32, input)
https://github.com/IOT-DSA/dslink-java-modbus


----------



## Oberchefe (5 März 2021)

108 hast du bei der Anzahl der Register eingetragen, die 108 gehören meiner Meinung nach beim Offset rein.


----------



## philipp00 (6 März 2021)

Hmm dann würdest du sagen, das 108 eingtagen oder 30108 werden soll und bei number of registers 2?


----------



## philipp00 (8 März 2021)

Hab mich mal etwas weiterversucht aber leider noch nicht mit dem grossen Erfolg.
So wie es ausient funktionieren die 16-Bit Werte, aber die 32-Bit werden noch falsch angezeigt, denke das liegt am little Endian Format, sieht jemand wo ich dies einstellen kann?


----------



## Oberchefe (8 März 2021)

Anderes Datenformat?


----------



## philipp00 (9 März 2021)

Stimmt, danke so funktioniert es.
Leider habe ich nun den Server neu gestartet und erhalte keine Werte mehr, die Verbindung solllte OK sein, habt ihr eine Idee?


----------

